# Focused Heeling: Dave Kroyer vs. Michael Ellis methods



## Aztec (Dec 27, 2014)

Dave Kroyer's DVD shows him do the beginning stages of focused heeling by having a game where the dog is in between his legs and looking up for food as they walk, which teaches head position for focused heeling as used in IPO. Ellis's DVDs show the heeling against a wall (as does Kroyer) but never between the legs.

Anybody train focused heeling using Kroyer's method? The DVD I watched was the "Training through Pictures," so it was not his heeling DVD per se. 

Thanks


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I don't know that this will be necessarily germane to your question but......recently I taught my dog to "place" between my legs while standing. One of my surprises was how the dog in this position intently looks up at me to make eye contact...I did not expect this but it certainly seems to be a plus.

SuperG


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Bump


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I try to just work with the dog beside me(and the stupid snow) and engage/reward. They are both working Mals not so much the GSD...Mals are much different, IMO.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I try to just work with the dog beside me(and the stupid snow) and engage/reward. They are both working Mals not so much the GSD...Mals are much different, IMO.



Kroyer is currently trialing a GSD.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

yes, now. Archer and him are a great team!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnGbSc_Li2Q&feature=youtu.be
Bart Bellon is another that has the heeling between the legs(trade-marked?) 
I see this type training is more for Mal's as the head up is natural...not so much for the GSD.


----------



## Aztec (Dec 27, 2014)

Is the between the legs thing a French/Mondo Ring thing?


----------

